# deer - where have they all gone,



## h-m (Oct 7, 2003)

hey guys,
where have you been finding the whitetail?? We are in 2G1, and last many years we can walk 8-10 miles opening weekend and fill or at least have had plenty of opportunity to be filled. NOT THIS YEAR! Not a lot of other walking parties out that we saw, but we did walk many miles of cattail sloughs, crp, harvested cornfield sloughs/cattails and some trees, didn't kick much up. my brother got one, but i didn't even fire a shot yet. Where are you guys finding them??? Lots of beds in the cattails ontop of the water, but no resident's. Are they on the corn stubble in the middle of nowhere, or where have you guys had luck finding?
what do you think?
thansk much.
Micheal


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Walked lots of buck brush, draws, and sloughs in crp this weekend. Saw lots of deer together. When we found one, usually found many!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

We got all of ours out of river bottom oak forests, and spring/creek draws with lots of trees. They were in that heavy wooded cover with all the wind on Saturday. We must have observed 8 bucks and 50 does on Friday afternoon and Saturday in 2G1, all in those types of areas. And I think only one buck was a forkhorn.

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

Idk where u are at but im in 2b and shot 4 bucks and 17 does. In a paarty of 5.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We hunt 2G1 also and figure we put on 12-15 miles of grasslands, shelter belts, sloughs etc. and saw very few deer. The landowner who lets us hunt has seen very few deer all fall, and the butcher shop owners in Milnor have seen few deer. There are seven of us in our party and usually fill at least ten tags on opening weekend and this year struggled to fill five. We have also had bucks mounted in the last couple of years but saw only a couple of bucks. The landowner says coyotes are thick and thinks they have been hitting the deer hard. I don't know about that but the numbers of deer are way down in our area. On top of that we heard very little shooting in the areas we hunt all weekend. Discouraging opener to say the least.......


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Good question. We've been hunting north of blaisdell and have also saw very few.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't hunt deer much but I've seen very few deer this Fall while chasing roosters


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

not a lot of hunters in our area. not much for pushing at all. got all three of mine. last one on monday morning at 10. wrmer than normal temps, bluebird skys, and high wind kept them in cover for most of the day. only found them out in the open right before sunup and right after sun down.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I hunted in 2G2 this weekend and saw plenty of deer. We probably walked about 3 miles and shot 7 deer including 3 bucks by 1:00 Saturday. Didn't see as many hunters out as in the past years.


----------



## h-m (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey, good to read all the posts. thanks for all the feed back. I am going to keep hitting stuff and hopefully bust them loose. I know they are there, see the beds and trails in the cattails and such, just sitting tight.
good luck all and stay safe.
micheal


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have put many many miles on In 2G1 this fall chasing cocks, and I have seen hardly any deer. One monster buck, which I tried to get with my bow, didn't work out. Maybe seen 10 deer the whole fall walking for roosters. That is with walking with 2 to 4 dogs and a few hunters. So you would think we would kick up many more deer then just hunters.

I say try and get on the Valley. Talk to a land owner and let him know what you will be hunting. If you havwe doe tags I am sure they would let you on to do some herd reduction.

PM me if you have trouble I will let you sit in my tree stand I am done for the year filled my bow tag. I know you would get a doe out of it the first night!

Good luck!
Mike


----------

